# My new Purple Betta...



## Calmwaters

Here you go guys help me name him ;-):


----------



## dramaqueen

He's sooo pretty!!


----------



## sandystar

oOo! Very pretty.
I knew a guy who's last name was lavender, so he called himself Purp, short for purple... We were in training to become MPs. Lol Your new fishy reminds me of him.


----------



## doggyhog

Love him!!!!!!! We all knew you'd get him after all.  

I'll tell you if I think of a name...


----------



## Calmwaters

LOL Yes I am afraid I could not control myself. I just had to have him. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss

hes unique! i dont see purple ones too often like him. hes very nice!


----------



## Calmwaters

Thank you. Now if I could just find a white one, and a half moon of any color I would be set. Maybe. ; )


----------



## vaygirl

So, so perty! I love that color. Can't think of a name. Well, how bout Victor? V for voilet but Victor cause he's a boy. That's how I got Tango, off the Nato Phonetic alphabet, Alpha, Bravo, Charlie and all that. T was for Tangerine but it seemed to girly so my husband had that idea.


----------



## Calmwaters

I like Victor. Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## k stiles

I like lucian (LOO-shin) and he is gorgeous


----------



## ChristinaRoss

i like victor too


----------



## ChristinaRoss

im gonna find you A halfmoon yet!


----------



## Jupiter

I always thought Lucian was ronounced loo-see-an.

I've never seen a purple male before! And he is actually PURPLE! So lovely. 

I can't think of anything though.


----------



## k stiles

either way works kind of like aunt (ant) or (aunt) you know


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd

Bold, Radient, Graceful, Starry, Blare and Moon light.


----------



## Elaina

I like Victor


----------



## nochoramet

I have your fishes twin in crowntail form! He's the same color purple! So of course I love your fish, he's very pretty!


----------



## Romad

So pretty! I would love a purple boy. How about Barney? Or Purple Rain?


----------



## doggyhog

LOL! BARNEY!!!! Love it!


----------



## dramaqueen

Barney would be cute!!


----------



## Calmwaters

LOL Barney is cute! But I think I will go with Victor because it sound more fancy. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss

Mr. Fancy Pants.............LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss

nope, im gonna use that name for one of my new halfmoons, lol


----------



## Calmwaters

LOL Thanks you guys he is now dubbed Prince Victor. LOL


----------



## janleo54106

I like it! Prince Victor is pretty. I really want a purple betta someday.


----------



## Calmwaters

I had never seen one like him until I bought him. I am glad he was still there when I went back to buy him.


----------



## cindylou

*Hes a very pretty boy, I like the name Concord, you know like the grape jelly? I think it would suit him.;-)*


----------



## Calmwaters

LOL I had not thought of Concord which is wierd because I love the jelly, exspecially on a peanut butter sandwich. LOL


----------



## nochoramet

Well if anyone went with Purple Rain it would have to be Purple Rain II because I have Purple Rain I lol!


----------



## dramaqueen

lol!!!


----------



## LaniBaby

how about "jasper?" it's a purple gemstone!  i was going to suggest "chalcedony", another purple gemstone, but it seems less manly. Jasper is a form of chalcedony that appears in purple.


----------



## bettaowner101

I never seen a purple Betta in person but, He is very pretty!


----------



## Calmwaters

Thank you both.


----------



## JamieTron

pretty! My female Amethyst would go great with him, she's the exact same purple! They would make pretty babies ;-) lol


----------



## Calmwaters

I also have a purple female that I was thinking would go great with him if I ever decide to breed them. I would also use her for my white and purple male Indigo.


----------

